# student visa if already had visa cancelled



## nelliemelba (Aug 9, 2012)

is it possible to get a student visa if you have already had atemporary visa cancelled for breach of conditions?


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

nelliemelba said:


> is it possible to get a student visa if you have already had atemporary visa cancelled for breach of conditions?


Unlikely......
But you may have a specific circumstance - so go and talk with a migration agent about your situation.
You may be able to make an application....maybe not.
But at least you will know exactly where you stand.

Good luck


----------

